# What does everyone think of Sam's club meats?



## chainsaw

There is a Sam's about 1 hour from us (Wichita). I wondered about everyone"s experiences with Sam's meats-I know prices are good. I usually don't buy meat at Walmart any more.

We had a membership some years ago but usually only went there at Christmas time. It was an hour away in Iowa too.

Thanks!


----------



## big casino

Well Sams club and walmart are the same company, I don't know if the meat is the same supplier, regardless, I don't think the quality of meat is bad, but always check to see if your paying for prime, choice or select grades, and watch the prices, sometimes I find just because they are thought of as a "club discount" store they arent always cheaper than your local super mrkt, but then again make sure your are pricing the same grade of meat


----------



## rbranstner

I buy probably around 90% of our meat from either Sam's Club or Walmart and I have always had great luck and have never had any  issues  with the quality.


----------



## big casino

here is a good source for learning about meat grades, I personally don't think I have ever seen a grade lower than select at a grocery store, and I think they have to have what grade the meat is on the package

http://ag.ansc.purdue.edu/meat_quality/ext_ed_meat_grading.html


----------



## terry colwell

I like Sams Club meat. I am like you, I have to drive a hour to get to a Sams, but I get Choice grade meat for cheaper then I can buy Select Grade meat locally. I wish my store had a bigger selection of cuts but ya cant have it all..


----------



## smoke-n-fire

2 Sams clubs locally here in knoxville, i've had all good experiences with them but just keep an eye out because sometimes the grocery store has better prices for equal meat. just compare between supermarket, butcher and sams before making an hour drive


----------



## boykjo

I am slowly beginning to finding better deals at the local food stores especially on pork shoulders.You just have to wait for them to go on sale......

Joe


----------



## roller

I really like Sam`s Club meat.


----------



## bngood

buy my meat at sams in colorado springs its better than what you find at the normal stores and the price is pretty good as well


----------



## SmokinAl

It's an hour drive for us too, but we buy almost all our meat from Sam's.


----------



## hiram

We buy all our meat at Sam's here in Asheville (WNC) it's cheaper than any of the local grocery stores even when they have it on sale. Walmart meats while they may be good are insanely priced even if it has a money back guarntee.


----------



## vosser78

I have had bad luck with their baby backs. They package them in 3's and they are very mangled, like the butcher didnt know what he was doing. However Walmart i have had some success with the ribs. They have been very meaty. Other meats have been fine at sams. I talked to a local butcher/meat shop and worked out a deal to get meat a bit cheaper.


----------



## cromag

Smoke-N-Fire said:


> 2 Sams clubs locally here in knoxville, i've had all good experiences with them but just keep an eye out because sometimes the grocery store has better prices for equal meat. just compare between supermarket, butcher and sams before making an hour drive




I have gotten some chicken breasts from the East Towne Sams club and I think their breasts are pumped up with water. The breasts are huge and always too juicy which makes me think their were injected. The butts, ribs and briskets I get there seem fine. Have you gotten anything from the Sams on Walker Springs Rd?


----------



## eman

Sams USED TO be my go to place for meat. I say ,used to because now they are one of the highest priced places per lb on most meats .

Only places higher are whole foods and a couple of the "botique" markets.  We have many AG and IGA grocers and they run great specials on beef ,pork and chicken. No one sells select and choice cheaper than IGA around here.

  We own multiple freezers just so we can shop the sales and stock up when it's cheap.


----------



## vagreys

In my experience, it depends on where you are. Sam's Club's meats are supplied regionally, as far as I can tell, with the suppliers being different, here in Virginia, even at stores two hours apart. At my local store (we have five in the greater Richmond area), The meat is not injected and is of dependable quality. In the rib packs, some of the ribs are obviously from older animals. The shoulders are not as pleasing as they used to be, because they used to be sold skin-on, so plenty of fat, but now they are trimmed to death. The prices are still well below the local groceries, most of the time, and the shoulders at the local groceries carry so much saline that they are salty. I'm getting my shoulders from other sources, now, but I still get my ribs from Sam's. The suppliers at the Sam's Club I went to in California, while on a contract, were completely different, and were trimmed and packed differently, too.


----------



## alelover

Taco Bell makes Select beef sound so good.


----------



## triplebq

rbranstner said:


> I buy probably around 90% of our meat from either Sam's Club or Walmart and I have always had great luck and have never had any  issues  with the quality.


  *S A M E  here !*


----------



## sausageboy

Deleted by SausageBoy!


----------



## bigeyedavid

I get all my Briskets,Butts,spare ribs at sams .Prices are good as well as quality works for me.


----------



## diggingdogfarm

No briskets at the Sam's Club here.

The pork butts really suck!
They're cut short so that's there's a large percentage of bone and over trimmed so they're not the best for sausage making without added fat.
They do a real hack job on them!


----------



## korpellakitchen

I live in the Walmart/Sams mecca (Northwest Arkansas).  I bought a USDA Prime brisket the other day for super cheap, it was awesome.  I buy most all my meat there.


----------



## rtbbq2

The Sams Club in Minnesota near my house is a great place. The Boston Pork butts are excellent. I also like their Spare and loin pork ribs. Briskets, sirlion and rib roasts all are top quality. I always buy my meat at Sams and have for years now. Very pleased at the Minnesota locations. All stores are surely different from state to state...


----------



## smokenstein

I have bought meat from two Sam's locations and from the first one my pork butts were bad. From the second one I bought meat for a KCBS  event. And two packs out of four were bad. Luckily  my bro had more meat. Never again will I BUY MEAT AT SAM'S!!! That was in Albuquerque.


----------



## mdboatbum

smokenstein said:


> I have bought meat from two Sam's locations and from the first one my pork butts were bad. From the second one I bought meat for a KCBS  event. And two packs out of four were bad. Luckily  my bro had more meat. Never again will I BUY MEAT AT SAM'S!!! That was in Albuquerque.



How do you mean "bad"? If you're referring to the sulphur "rotten egg" smell, that's actually a fairly common side effect of cryovac packed meats. A good rinse and letting it air on the counter for 5 minutes will usually take care of it.


----------



## floridasteve

I have bought several Boston butts and spareribs from Sam's, and a brisket from Walmart. Been happy with all of them.


----------



## vartz04

I've had really good luck with their competition (Costco) the ribs and shoulders I've gotten there have all been tasty. Haven't gotten a brisket yet but I intend to once my smoker is done being built and I do a couple practice runs with some chickens or a shoulder


----------



## paul6

We buy a lot of meat from Sam's , here in AZ  it is hard to get good beef ! I am from Iowa where it was hard to buy bad beef and have found Sam's and Costco sell the best Beef . Only buy whole bags of meat from Walmart our local store the Butchers couldn't cut a steak to save their lives . I do buy whole Briskets there.


----------



## smokesontuesday

Buy quite a bit of meat at the Sam's in Tulsa, OK, especially pork butts, briskets, and ribs.

I've never had an issue with anything I've gotten there. I prefer buying from my local Reasor's but they just can't match price with Sam's most of the time.


----------



## krooz

Was at Sam's today - don't go too often unless I'm in the area. Was hoping too buy baby backs but the 3 pack ribs were 50 cents more a lb than the ones I can buy at Walmart so I passed.....


----------

